# Eucalyptus Honey --- Star thistle honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have some eucalyptus on the shelf here that I bought at a health food store. I've had it over a year and it hasn't crystalized yet. It tastes great. That's about all I know about it since we don't get any here.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Our Eucalyptus honey granulates in about six weeks. Probably what Michael has was heated. Star thistle is very slow to granulate.
Link for star thistle:
http://wric.ucdavis.edu/yst/biology/yst_fact_sheet.html


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you both.


----------



## Susan (Aug 6, 2003)

We have some eucalyptus honey from 3 years ago, and it looks like we bottled it yestersday. Star thistle over by costal mountains.(Ventura). Where in central valley are you?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I am in Hanford, but deal with relatives and friends who are beekeepers and have several types of honey.


----------

